# Umbrella distance



## radiorickm (Jan 13, 2011)

I know that I have missed this some where;

How far should the umbrella be from the strobe head?

What are the consequences of haveing it closer/farther than that distance?

What about the difference between shoot-thru and reflective?

I can not ever remember seeing info on this....curious


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2011)

If you push the center post of the umbrella to the limit of the adapter AND have your flash head zoomed to its widest, that will give you the largest light spread. That's a good starting point.


----------



## kami (Jan 13, 2011)

you can start here: Strobist: Lighting 101: Umbrellas

Based on the kind of question your asking,  I suggest starting from the very beginning of strobist 101.


----------



## radiorickm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok.. I will ask a better question this time. I am using monolights. not on camera flash units. When I put the umbrella into the holder, is there a magic distace that the end of the flash should be from the bottom of the umbrella. 

I know it has to do with the diameter of the umbrella and the coverage angle of the flash head. Is there any chart on this...or do we just shoot for best effect?


----------



## Buckster (Jan 14, 2011)

The optimum distance from flash head (speedlight or studio head makes no difference) is dependent on the lighting effect you want to achieve for a particular look for a particular shot.

The further apart they are, the bigger the effective light spread.  Choke up on it, and you can reduce the light spread for a crisper look.  In combination with the umbrella size and distance to subject, you use these maneuvers to sculpt your light to your taste.

There is no single set distance that works for everything all the time.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 14, 2011)

what type of umbrella is being used here?
translucent or reflective?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 14, 2011)

The most efficient position, is probably to set it so that the spread from your light, hits the umbrella at, or close to, the edges.  That way, you are getting the most out of the umbrella, without wasting any light out the sides.

As for shoot though or bounce out of...there are subtle differences that you may be able to detect, but overall, it's pretty similar.  From all the photographers I've seen using umbrellas, there doesn't seem to be a winner either way.  
Personally, I bounce out, rather than shoot though.


----------



## Joem (Jan 18, 2011)

This may show what those above are saying. Here i choke up on the shaft close. Thus by not filling light all over the umbrella diameter, i create a smaller cone of light spillage - directly on my subject. If i pulled back on the shaft more area of the subject's surroundings will get too much light for my interpretation of the scene.







I just wanted a 3/4 head shot.

joe


----------

